# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Sealing framing timber

## 2sharp

Hi,
I've used the blue timber for framing my cubby and what with the weather I'm keen to seal it sooner rather than later. I'm also keen to use stuff that I already have rather than buying everything new. I found what I thought was a 4L tin of paint under the house. Turns out its "Dulux Medium Texture". Almost everything else on the label is illegible. 
What I also have is 2l of Bondcrete that I bought for something years ago & never used. Would this be alright as a sealer/primer to be painted over once the cubby is finished? 
Jon

----------


## METRIX

It will be ok to get wet for a little while, but best to get the cladding on ASAP, no need to seal it but T2 is not designed for outdoor exposed use, if you clad it there will be no problems.
I would have chosen T3 in case it gets wet in the future.

----------

